# Matrox G400 problem, bitte um Hilfe oder Tips!



## root_alpha (24. Juli 2004)

Hi@All

Habe ein Problem mit der Matrox Dualhead G400.

Also, hatte die ganze Zeit zwei Grafikkarten (Riva TNT) liefen auch prächtig 

So, gestern nun eine G400 Matrox bekommen. Ich natürlich hin, alte Karten raus, Software der Karten deinstalliert.
Neue G400 rein, Software installiert und alles war gut. Dann mal zum Einstellen gekommen und immer noch war alles bestens. Dann habe ich Flash aufgerufen und mir die Fenster und Paletten neu positioniert und gespeichert.
Dann schliese ich Flash wieder und bekomme diese Fehlermeldung *g* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

Dachte mir dann Ok, kann ja mal vor kommen!? Photoshop geöffnet und da das gleiche gemacht prompt kommt auch hier eine Fehlermeldung beim schließen *gg*.

Aslo um einige Fragen gleich aus zu schließen;
1. Ja, die alten GK Treiber wurden deinstalliert
2. Auch die GK Software
3. Die Karten wurden komplett aus dem System entfernt
4. Nach Update der Software ist der Fehler immer noch vorhanden *g*

Also kann mir einer von Euch dafür eine Erklärung oder einen Tip geben !?


----------

